# Halo, the psycho killer knife wielding pupster!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, she did it again! 










"What?" 










That WAS one of my good Henckel knives.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Insert Screeching violin music as needed.


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I think I would be too freaked out to take pics.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Love the coloring of Halo. Hope she knows the drop it command and trades for a soft squeaky toy before she grabs the blade end.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

Gorgeous dog!! :wub: scary habit lol


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

At least she's got the right end of the knife :wild:!


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

Sleep with one eye open!


----------



## cherry (Mar 17, 2010)

It would stop me in my tracks if i was ever planning to break into your house LOL!!!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

hhaha, too cute.. is she/he perhaps.. hungry and telling you something lol 

You should hang a pix by the front door to deter intruders and sales ppl


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow that would not be a good habit at all. I must admit the photos gave me a laugh at first though.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Cassidy's Mom said:


>


"You wanna play knifey-spoonie?"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's done this a couple of times before, and she always grabs it by the handle - she has a thing about chewing plastic, she LOVES remote controls. I had cut up some treats because we were going on a training walk in a few minutes. I filled the treat bag and put it out of reach because I knew she's grab it off the counter and help herself, but I forgot to put the knife in the sink since she hasn't done this recently. We often have dishes and utensils on the counter waiting to be put in the dishwasher, so I don't always think about it as long as there's no actual food laying around. 

I was getting our stuff together and checking my email one last time before heading out, and when I walked back into the living room she was laying on the floor chewing the handle. As soon as she saw me, she started evasive action, prancing around the house with it, so I grabbed the camera and snapped a couple quick shots. She was QUITE pleased with herself!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh my god!!!!!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Look at her! "Chef's do that".


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Despite the fact that she has a knife in her mouth, I still want to hug her because she looks so darn cute! :wub:


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Very cute! Scary, but cute.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like she has good taste in knives, picked the good one and is smart enough to put the blade away from her. I hope she doesn't run into Keefer by accident! 

Glenn


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

gmcenroe said:


> Looks like she has good taste in knives, picked the good one and is smart enough to put the blade away from her. I hope she doesn't run into Keefer by accident!
> 
> Glenn


:rofl: Exactly - she's got it firmly by the handle, but is she paying attention to where the pointy end is going? 

I did a LOL on Icanhascheezburger, please vote for her if you like it: 

I has knife U has noms? by GSDgirl


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...maybe its genetic Rorie used to do that too


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Whoa, now that is scary!! Thank goodness my dogs don't take those. 0.0


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

Our 🐈‍⬛ prefers guns!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Yes, she did it again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must apologize for using these pics in several memes over the years without giving you credit.

Priceless pics.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> 🤣 Exactly - she's got it firmly by the handle, but is she paying attention to where the pointy end is going?
> 
> I did a LOL on Icanhascheezburger, please vote for her if you like it:
> 
> I has knife U has noms? by GSDgirl


voted


----------

